# Lets see them man cave walls!!!



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

Here's mine...


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

thats bad ass brother


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

thanks Dovans...let see your wall?


----------



## sgtsilbaugh (Jun 1, 2014)

What? No musky? Lol, jk. That's a sweet man cave !


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

I know right sgtsilbaugh....lol


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

thanks


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

fish4wall said:


> Here's mine...
> View attachment 192293


That's pretty cool!


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Nice man cave Scott !! I need to do this to our spare bedroom, mounts are spread out around the various rooms & doesn't have the same BA effect as yours.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

Mr. A said:


> That's pretty cool!


thanks


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

T-180 said:


> Nice man cave Scott !! I need to do this to our spare bedroom, mounts are spread out around the various rooms & doesn't have the same BA effect as yours.


yea it kind of hits ya all at once...as soon as you walk into my house you see the "Wall"


----------



## Dirtyworm (May 3, 2013)

Last years


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Pretty ugly man cave. Hope to finish the walls this winter.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

Dirtyworm said:


> Last years


NICE!!!! that a wide rack...


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

bobk said:


> Pretty ugly man cave. Hope to finish the walls this winter.
> View attachment 192789


hell I'd keep the walls like that...looks like an old deer cam cabin.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

running out of room!


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

Lewis said:


> running out of room!
> View attachment 192974


WOW!!! Lewis NICE!!!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Okay guys I have to post this.....this is not my man cave I can only hope over time but this is friends of mine and I had to share it.....jaw dropping! Husband and Wife and she shoots a ton of game! They live in NW ohio!


----------



## maizerage (Jan 6, 2015)

That is not a man cave it is a man house wow


----------



## 419hayden (Mar 25, 2015)

Does he employ a taxidermist full time


----------



## oatboy1 (Feb 19, 2014)

That's a nice room of death you have there.


----------



## oatboy1 (Feb 19, 2014)

Now that a nice room of death you got there


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

oatboy1 said:


> That's a nice room of death you have there.


Looks like the vegan showed up to cry!!!


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Man I like rooms of death!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

wow!!! puts mine to shame...lol


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

Scum_Frog said:


> Okay guys I have to post this.....this is not my man cave I can only hope over time but this is friends of mine and I had to share it.....jaw dropping! Husband and Wife and she shoots a ton of game! They live in NW ohio!
> View attachment 193053
> View attachment 193054


Nice, lucky couple!


----------



## Jaybackintheday (Aug 31, 2015)

Amazing, nice posts so far, let's keep it going


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

here's the mounted deer wall. I'll try and take a pic of the fish wall and post too.


----------

